# Looking for sharptailes around Grand Forks??



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

hey i just moved up here about 2 years ago and im looking for a spot to get out and do some grouse hunting, i usually go to pheseaton, ND but im looking for somewhere local??


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You don't have to go to far west, I usually see a few south of Petersburg while deer hunting. 
Were you going this weekend?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i have a 6 month old yellow lab wana get her some experice befor phes opener. and im looking for some place near buy to place a few.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

We used to see them out near Emerado in 2002 and 2003...near the Coolees. Also some partridge too. Hope it works out for you.

If not, there's a lot of great dove hunting around there, if you'd like to work on retrieves...not so much pointing in that pursuit I guess. LOL. :lol:


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

You should go West of McVille and I would go West of Highway 1. Then look for CRP. If you havn't gotten a Plots guide I would recommend it too. I believe the game department has the maps on line too where you can just download the pages you need.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

not so much pointing in that pursuit I guess

nj how do you know its a pointing lab? oke: Im just messin with ya


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't make me angry...you wouldn't like me when I'm...ANGRY. :******:

I thought it said pointer. My bad. My dog is a yellow lab, and he points. That's all.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a weiner dog that points too..that doesnt make him a pointer...... :eyeroll: sorry I couldnt resist :beer: sounds like you've been watchin some early eighties reruns lately......oh yeah he also retrives things....dont think hes a retriever either....it would be hilarious to see him try to bring back a pheasant


----------

